

Where are all the Steam machines? - anirudh24seven
http://gizmodo.com/where-are-all-the-steam-machines-1679148236

======
orionblastar
Even if we had Steam Machines the video game makers are not cooperating with
Valve to port their games to Linux. Your SteamOS based Steam Machine would
have to connect to your Windows PC and play games over the Cloud in order to
have games to play.

The Steam controller, they went too fancy with it. Didn't design it very well
and made it very expensive to make. The Xbox One controller is much better and
you can get a Windows driver for it and make a Steam Machine with Windows 8.1
on it to play Windows games with Steam.

Valve didn't keep up a good communication with the PC makers in making Steam
machines, so they delayed or made Windows boxes instead.

At one time Microsoft wanted to make a new standard called ACE Advanced
Computing Environment with Microsoft OS/2 and MIPS CPUs with a dozen PC
makers. They too had communication issues and Microsoft OS/2 got turned into
Windows NT and the MIPS version of NT was used on those machines instead. As
of Windows NT 4.0 MIPS was no longer supported. But the MIPS NT 4.0 machines
could run 286 DOS programs for some reason. Yet who wanted a MIPS based NT
system when an Intel X86 NT system was cheaper and ran more software titles?

